# Conformation for a few horses i ride



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

And this is tango this is the horse that im going to begin to learn how to jump on and ride english. as i always ride western but never english so its time to learn something new. anywhoot heres Tango!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Before I critique these horses - do you have permission from the owners to post these photos for critique?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

of course


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

all the pics are of me and the horses the owners have said i can use them since they are pics of me riding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are all nice looking horses. When you are ready, post a good set of photos of the main horse you are riding for a more thorough critique.

And, even more interesting, though a bit scarier, is posting for a rider's critique.

Good luck with those nice horses!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

lol im an awful rider i already kno that XP
Bailey and tango are my main horses i ride now
tango is going to be my english horse and bailey because i know her so much better and can do anything with her shes my western/trail/practice trotting in an english saddle lol/ road horse


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree.. start with the horse you are going to be riding. 

As to your riding.. in the one photo of you riding English you need to drop your stirrups a few holes, get your weight in your heels and off the horse's back and not ride a chair seat.... You will get the idea of where your legs need to be if you first stand up in the stirrups and ride in a two point.. carrying your weight in your heels and not in your seat. It will also help with the Western horsemanship too. 

It is not the size of the horse that counts.. but how the rider carries on that horse. 

Of all the horses posted I like Luna best and Tango second... Bailey needs more feed and correct working...


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Tango and Bailey are my main horses tango for english and bailey is my western. I figured i needed to drop my stirrups i felt like a jockey lol but didnt wonna mess with my friends saddle


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> Tango and Bailey are my main horses tango for english and bailey is my western. I figured i needed to drop my stirrups i felt like a jockey lol but didnt wonna mess with my friends saddle


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Would be better to drop the stirrups altogether than to ride short. Posting to the trot without stirrups really helps to teach you to ride (and when doing this not using reins to balance).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

